# Was your Dad a Green Howard?



## Lin Treadgold (Aug 30, 2009)

I would be interested to hear from any family whose father was a Green Howard 4th Battalion between 1939 and 1946. They most likely would have come from North Yorkshire.

Also more information on Campo 78 Sulmona Prison Camp or Stalag X1A at Altengrabow, Germany.  I have a lot of letters sent from both these camps.

My father was captured in the desert in North Africa.  He has left me a legacy of letters from 1939 - 1946.  They are truly amazing and I would be happy to share information.  

Many thanks

Lin


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi and welcome mate

If your letters are not of a too personal nature you may wish to scan them and upload them to our gallery Documents & Maps

Regards

bombardier


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 31, 2009)

*Letters from a prison camp*

Thanks Bombadier for the suggestion.  I will check which ones might be suitable and try to post.

Lin


----------

